

Eric Schmidt Wrote The Most Hilariously Self-Defeating Email You Will Ever Read - acremades
http://www.businessinsider.com/eric-schmidt-wrote-the-most-hilariously-self-defeating-email-you-will-ever-read-2013-1

======
chatmasta
Has anyone else noticed a trend of powerful people writing with poor syntax?
Is this a way of asserting dominance? ("i have so much power i can spell like
this...thanks eric")

